# I just delayed my season start.



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

aagggggggghhh:facepalm1::facepalm1:

I hope you feel better soon


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

You can't describe a supposed gruesome injury and then not post pics.........:injured:


----------



## lancemanly424 (Sep 4, 2014)

Damn man that sounds really intense. I hope ya have a quick recovery!


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> You can't describe a supposed gruesome injury and then not post pics.........:injured:


Ok, here it is but please don't look if you have kids close or are not into gruesome 

About the photo, you are looking at the wound from my feet and you can see where my pants were cut. The bandage is covering the bottom 1/2 of it...I have to check my dad's camera to see if his photo got the whole thing. You are seeing around 1/2 of the total wound. It was interesting to see the muscle moving when I was trying to move my foot...especially when they were moving it around to see all the damage. It was sorta cool is a very deranged way


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

100 stitches?? i thought they started to use staples once something is that big...


PICS OR GTFO! :finger1:


get better!

edit: gnarly. you're a hamburger.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> 100 stitches?? i thought they started to use staples once something is that big...
> 
> 
> PICS OR GTFO! :finger1:
> ...


I'm totally guessing at the number. The doc told me he used 2. One very long one inside on the muscle and one long one of the skin. I was trying to count and it looks like 60-70 on the skin alone so I figured it was a few less on the muscle. 

Yeah, I was surprised that he didn't use staples either. I don't want to second guess him though...dude was super awesome.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

damn dude that's narly! Just out of curiosity what bikes where involved?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i think we can all agree that the moral of this story is you should buy a more powerful bike.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hoooooly shit. I know you put a warning and I even waited a second before scrolling down any further to take a deep breath...but I was not prepared for that. Thought I was going to see an image of it stitched up or something.

I feel like we have a bond now that I've seen the INSIDE OF YOUR BODY. 



Seriously though, that sucks. I hope your recovery is quick and not as painful as it looks. I've never had any injuries as gnarly as that - not even close. Haven't even broken a bone. Concussion is the most hard core I've gotten. Good luck dude. :injured: I'd be trying to rig up one of those wheel chair snowboards like on Every Third Thursday. :laugh: It's a bummer the season is winding up - hopefully you get on the slopes in some capacity soon!


----------



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hell of a gash there! At least you have a good story to along with it. Good luck with the recovery


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Where's PETA now eh??




BTW - needless to say, but that is indeed one gnarly gash.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

great thread gnarly dude

good reason to miss a little snowboarding imo

shred always has a finger or 2 up the morality of the situation


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I needed the picture to completely grok the situation. When you said 100 stitches,..? I was picturing a more superficial laceration. Not a 3-4 inch deep gash down your thigh. Until I saw that I was wondering why you would be out of commision so long. 

Well as one of this season's completely "Lame" members,.. (Yup! Here's where you folks can complete that joke!)  I hope you get to recover sooner than expected. That is one nasty looking gash! (...did the dude have a scimitar mounted on his bike or what?) :eyetwitch2:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

You're racing moto in a pair of jeans? What really happened? You can come clean.......nobody here is gonna judge you.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> You're racing moto in a pair of jeans? What really happened? You can come clean.......nobody here is gonna judge you.


Yes, I was racing in jeans. It was Missouri Vintage MX. I don't like vintage bikes so we race little 4-strokes (playbikes) because it is fun to race with the old 250 and 500cc 2 strokes. I have a 08 KLX140 that makes 8 hp. I race in jeans and work boots because the bike is small and racing in MX boots and pants is challenging because I just can't get all the shifts in when I need them. I've been doing it for years and honestly, MX pants would not have helped. I hit something like a footpeg, axle nut, swingarm ect...it was going to cut any type of material. 

I don't race modern MX any longer because at 45 years old I just can't keep up with the kids. I love road racing and I race the little dirt bike because it makes me faster on the road. For some stupid reason, my favorite thing in the world is beating bigger bikes on a little one. I paid the price on Sunday though...oh well, minor setback. I'll be back at it next year. I may elect to wear more protective gear though


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Huh.....guess that makes sense. Good luck on the recovery.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

d2cycles said:


> I may elect to wear more protective gear though


says guy with leg sized hole in leg


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

d2cycles said:


> I may elect to wear more protective gear though


Riding gear is key lol cuz the time you don't wear it is when you are gonna fuck up just out of pure luck. I looped out my TRX trying to do a wheelie in the drive way over the summer coming back from a ride and it was the only day I did not wear riding pants because it was really hot. It felt like someone took a belt sander to my right ass check. That's what I get for 1. being a goon and 2. not wearing my pants


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ZacAttakk said:


> That's what I get for 1. being a goon and 2. not wearing my pants


D2..gnarls get well soon...riding without pants :injured::injured:...wutz the Mrs ZA have to say about that?


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

The rest of the story...my favorite part actually.

I've crashed enough to know to get off the track. So, immediately after crashing, I began crawling towards a tree so I could get behind it to get away from the traffic coming behind me. As I was crawling, I really couldn't use my right leg. So once I got behind the tree, I rolled over and looked at my leg. Upon seeing it, I started screaming, "Medic...I need a f....ing medic". Old Army habits die hard.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

put some duct tape on it and walk it off








seriously though, holy shit! lol.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

d2cycles said:


> I don't like vintage bikes so we race little 4-strokes (playbikes) because it is fun to race with the old 250 and 500cc 2 strokes. I have a 08 KLX140 that makes 8 hp.


How many times do you get lapped racing against 250s and 500s, or is your competition with the other little 4 strokes? Not giving you crap just curious, hope you mend quickly.


----------



## lancemanly424 (Sep 4, 2014)

That thing is gorgeous! Wow... I don't know what I'd do if I had that on my leg!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Put a zipper on the gash. Perfect place to stash your weed.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

that is f'ing intense, i guarantee i would have passed out upon seeing my leg cut open like that...
no major moto injuries for me as of yet *knocks on wood*


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

BoardWalk said:


> How many times do you get lapped racing against 250s and 500s, or is your competition with the other little 4 strokes? Not giving you crap just curious, hope you mend quickly.


They actually combine our class with the big bike classes so I'm actually racing other playbikes. My roadracing team mate also loves to ride the little bikes so him and I end up battling each other for the class win. We generally finish in the top half overall. I've never been lapped in this type of racing. That said, they only run 5 lap motos and it is vintage MX so speeds are not even close to what you find at the modern MX stuff. 

You will be interested to know that you can do some pretty big jumps on these bikes...we done 40' doubles on them. 4th or 5th gear wide open...they are a hoot. After last season, I had to weld my frame in 3 places because I'm 215 lbs and the bikes were not made for this abuse!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

mojo maestro said:


> Put a zipper on the gash. Perfect place to stash your weed.


you ARE supposed to stuff it full of medical cannabis before you sew it back up... it cures cancer ya know..


----------



## wayne (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow, dude. That sucks. At least you'll get some time to ride once you start healing but I can't imagine how. I am coming off my second rotator cuff tear in three years. Cleared to ride in December but nothing planned till January due to the kids schedules.

Good luck with rehab!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Put a zipper on the gash. Perfect place to stash your weed.





ShredLife said:


> you ARE supposed to stuff it full of medical cannabis before you sew it back up... it cures cancer ya know..


One thing is for certain,.. You will certainly have one *hell* of an impressive battle scar there! Summers at the lake or winters in the hot tub,.. You've got a _serious_ conversation starter there! LoL! 

Good luck and a speedy recovery! :thumbsup:


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Core AF... glad you'll be ok and can still ride. No worries, chicks dig scars.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> riding without pants :injured::injured:...wutz the Mrs ZA have to say about that?


Wouldn't know. My ex hated my extreme sports habits so she said its me or the race quad......... the quad is in my shed as we speak. :happy:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Dude your an animal.mg: Hope it heals quick....


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

d2cycles said:


> They actually combine our class with the big bike classes so I'm actually racing other playbikes. My roadracing team mate also loves to ride the little bikes so him and I end up battling each other for the class win. We generally finish in the top half overall. I've never been lapped in this type of racing. That said, they only run 5 lap motos and it is vintage MX so speeds are not even close to what you find at the modern MX stuff.
> 
> You will be interested to know that you can do some pretty big jumps on these bikes...we done 40' doubles on them. 4th or 5th gear wide open...they are a hoot. After last season, I had to weld my frame in 3 places because I'm 215 lbs and the bikes were not made for this abuse!


Sounds like fun, do you and your buddy supermoto your little thumpers?...if you know what I mean.


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

ZacAttakk said:


> Wouldn't know. My ex hated my extreme sports habits so she said its me or the race quad......... the quad is in my shed as we speak. :happy:


Same thing happened to me! Now I have more toys :finger1:

OP, that's gnarly man jesus.. I race too but thankfully I've never gashed myself that bad.. as for internal bruising, I've got that on lock haha :injured:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I never understand motocrossing people wearing almost nothing compare to road course guys all leathered up.
that cut is very nasty.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

speedjason said:


> I never understand motocrossing people wearing almost nothing compare to road course guys all leathered up.
> that cut is very nasty.


Freedom of movement is a requirement.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Holy mother of Gollum, that is nasty !!!!


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Unlucky mate... Hoping for a speedy recovery....


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

that is a nasty gash, damn. amazing that it will be just a delay and not a season ender, heal up fast man

finding myself being a bit more cafeful in these weeks leading up to the mtn opening (except the daily skate, haha), don't wanna fuk it/myself up


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

Just got back from the doc...things are looking good. My leg modeling days may be over though  Thought you guys may appreciate a picture of the repaired wound. I seriously overstated the number of stitches though...no where near 100. I think the doc said we may be close with the internal ones though but he lost count as he was doing it. ha ha

FYI - we have done a little supermoto but we did that on a highly modified TTR110 and a sick CRF150R. Go cart tracks on those bikes were ridiculously fun.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

To everyone...thanks for the well wishes. I really enjoy this forum...great folks here.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Crazy man did they at least give you some kickass pain meds


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

ZacAttakk said:


> Crazy man did they at least give you some kickass pain meds


They gave me a prescription for something but I took one the first night and it made me dizzy so I stopped taking them and switched to Tylenol. It works good and my head is clear. 

The nurse in the ER gave me a shot of something and she said it will feel like being stoned. I've never experienced that so when it hit, I decided I never wanted that feeling again...it was really weird...not for me. I did ask her for some Doritos though because I thought that was appropriate.


----------



## Homies911 (Sep 10, 2014)

Holy crud you were right that was just half of your leg in the first picture...that thing is huge...

And Doritos are always necessary. Always. Always. Always. I can't live without my Salsa Verde Doritos...or Flamin' Hot Cheetos...

How long did they say it might take to heal to where the stiches will be pulled out / fall out?


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

d2cycles said:


> They gave me a prescription for something but I took one the first night and it made me dizzy so I stopped taking them and switched to Tylenol. It works good and my head is clear.
> 
> The nurse in the ER gave me a shot of something and she said it will feel like being stoned. I've never experienced that so when it hit, I decided I never wanted that feeling again...it was really weird...not for me. I did ask her for some Doritos though because I thought that was appropriate.


Well you're an addict now, time to sell everything and find a nice spot on the street. Keep the bike though, you're neighbors will be sooo jealous. 

Glad things went well.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

Homies911 said:


> How long did they say it might take to heal to where the stiches will be pulled out / fall out?


I have an appointment to get the stitches out Nov 25th. He said 2-3 weeks of physical therapy and I'll be ready to slip and slide my way around our local hill (Snow Creek). I'll still have to be careful, but I should be able to just ride.

Question: Do you think it would be better to ride goofy or normal? My right leg is the bad one...I was thinking of switching to a goofy stance but I'm not sure the lift ride would be good. Maybe sticking with my normal stance and just ride more switch?


----------



## Homies911 (Sep 10, 2014)

d2cycles said:


> Question: Do you think it would be better to ride goofy or normal? My right leg is the bad one...I was thinking of switching to a goofy stance but I'm not sure the lift ride would be good. Maybe sticking with my normal stance and just ride more switch?


Hmm, I would definitely do normal, since you will be better at standing, turning, etc. (unless you're just as good goofy). I just think you'll be less prone to worst injuries, falling, and the such.

But at the same time, maybe goofy would be better. I mean, on the lift, you could always put your left foot under your board to reduce weight and put it mostly on your left leg. But then, before you get off the chair, you will have to leave all the weight on your hurt leg for a few seconds.

Hmph...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Man I would think falling on hardpack even at slow speeds any time soon would be sketchy as fuck. 

Whats the rush? Imo chill and rehab and wait for winter. January.

Sounds like you have plenty of hobbies. Cancel local season make a pow trip...

-Dr Mom Klinger *M*A*S*H* 4077


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

After 4 weeks, the darn thing is healing up well and I am up to walking 2 miles each day. The quad damage is more extensive than I thought...I can bend my leg but I have no strength in it. I can't walk down hills very well...if at all. I'm working on it though. I don't know if Christmas is doable to be ripping up greens on my board but shortly after hopefully!


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Good to see you're making progress! Hopefully you'll be good enough to ride soon


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

wow, thats gnarly. At first i was thinking how bad could that be to put him out like that? and then i saw the picture and was like DAMN! You may be feeling a lot better by february. Don't count the whole season as a loss!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Get better soon, man.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

speedjason said:


> Get better soon, man.


I'm going to be at the inlaws in Omaha over Christmas so if Doc gives me the blessing in time, I may slide around at Mt Crescent. I like to hit that place once each year. I will let you know if I get cleared and perhaps we can meet up. I won't be much good by then...I just want to get away from the inlaws for a day


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

d2cycles said:


> I'm going to be at the inlaws in Omaha over Christmas so if Doc gives me the blessing in time, I may slide around at Mt Crescent. I like to hit that place once each year. I will let you know if I get cleared and perhaps we can meet up. I won't be much good by then...I just want to get away from the inlaws for a day


Yea hit me up where you want to go.
Although at current conditions I highly doubt they gonna be open unless we have some crazy snowstorm out of no where.
It's gonna be in the 60's this weekend.:facepalm3:
I am thinking of driving up to Great Bear. They have snow.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

I am now riding. Not well yet, but I am at least sliding down the local hill. The stitches in the muscle haven't dissolved yet so I'm still trying to be careful. I'm keeping it on the ground thus far. The temptation of the park is so very strong though.  

I'm super lucky...I can actually ride. My winter is saved!!! :jumping1:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Congrats on the speedy recovery!


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Congrats man!


----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

That's great you're already riding. 

GJDM


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

sicknessssss


----------

